# Good GPS for Snowmobile



## busch-dog

A friend's wife wants to get him a gps for his sled. Asked what I have(Garmin Etrex) but I'm sure there is newer and better out there....Any suggestions for one that you can download the trail maps to....thanks


----------



## SalmonBum

Any of the nuvis will work, just need a waterproof RAM mount. I have that on the rev, but on my xp I have a garmin 60 csx. Already waterproof. I have trail maps, turn by turn, too for Michigan and Colorado. This one is more durable for mountain riding.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sylvan19

Just picked up the Garmin eTrex Vista HCx from Cabelas on sale for $129.00 yesterday. This is my first eTrex unit not sure how it's going to work on the trails but Im going to find out. I need to download some trail maps.


----------



## sylvan19

SalmonBum said:


> Any of the nuvis will work, just need a waterproof RAM mount. I have that on the rev, but on my xp I have a garmin 60 csx. Already waterproof. I have trail maps, turn by turn, too for Michigan and Colorado. This one is more durable for mountain riding.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey SalmonBum any suggestions on what trail maps to down load? All of our riding is done in MI heading up to the UP this year to hit the T-Falls and White Fish Point area. Last year our trip up there was canceled do to bad trails and not enough snow.


----------



## SalmonBum

This link has FREE maps :http://www.gpssledmaps.com/maps/mi.php

If you buy thier maps, they will do turn-by-turn trail navigation.

This is another place to get them. His may include dirt bike trails too, depending on what you buy.

http://www.vvmapping.com/snowtrailvers.html

These above will all plug into mapsource. I have a few different ones. I can email you the install file and you can build your own thru mapsource, or I can just send you the single file you would need to install on your chip. Pretty easy.

Yes, snow has been thin here in MI for the last 2 yrs. Thats why I now ride Mountains in Colorado .


----------



## MossyHorns

I have used a Garmin Nuvi with maps from VVMapping for the past 3 years. These are the best maps that I found and they are very accurate. I just upgraded to include the ORV trails. I put my Nuvi in a waterproof case that is for smart phones and then I use velcro to attach it to my sled. Never had a problem and it alows me to still use the touch screen. I will try to post pictures this weekend.


----------



## NittanyDoug

if money and size/placement was no issue, I would have a lowrance baja... but I use a garmin with the sledmaps listed above on a ram mount.


----------



## bowhunter426

I use a garmin nuvi with a waterproof ram mount on my sled and bike. Make sure it has a track feature.


----------



## Meatbag

The best option is the garmin 500 its waterproof looks like the nuvi and its a bigger screen. I have a 60csx its pretty involved and its been replaced by the 72 but whatever he gets a ram mount is essential and stick with v v mapping they are a Michigan base company and tech support is the best. For 60 bucks he can get all the ORV and Sled trails in Michigan and Wisconsin.


----------

